#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Catalytic  Reforming - Training Material

## sasirkumar

Hi all



I wish to share another one more in my *Training Material Series*

* Catalytic Reforming - Training Material*


It covers

1.Ch.1 Basic Principles
2.Ch.2 The Catalytic Reforming Process
3.Ch.3 Process Chemical Reactions and Thermodynamics
4.Ch.4 Catalytic Reforming Catalyst
5.Ch.5 Catalyst Reforming Parameters
6.Ch.6 Hazard Assessment
7.Ch.7 Plant Design
8.Ch.8 Equipment Design

Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: Catalytic  Reforming - Training Material

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks Sasirkumar for a great post.

----------


## ss_am04

Dear Sir,

Looking for below EEMUA Guidelines

190 Guide for the Design, Construction and Use of Mounded Horizontal Cylindrical Steel Vessels for Pressurised Storage of LPG at Ambient Temperatures

Advance thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou Very Much Friend..........

----------


## yogi_process

Thanks...nice post

----------


## kp2008

That is a great book , Thank for sharing,,,

----------


## muhammad usman

Bundle of thanks! Very nice post...

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## magdyharby1

nice effort

thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## jigneshdesai

Thank You very much Sir,


Can you upload any Hydrogen plant literature.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ask

Thanks sasi watever the links u r posting are very much new to the forum and i never seen in any other forum kudos to sasi



knowledge free for all

நீங்கள் தமிழராSee More: Catalytic  Reforming - Training Material

----------


## hawlcat

nice effort

thanks

----------


## peddinti1967

link is not working please re-upload it

thank you

----------


## trong40

Could you please re-upload the file? Thank you.

----------


## Ahmed El-said

The link have expired
Can you pls reload a new one
Tnx

----------


## Pericle

please reuploud this material to another site.i don't have a premium account on rapidshare.

Thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks my friend

----------


## Mottojack

Dear Sasikumar,

can you upload the file once again as it says file can be downloaded 10 times and the limit is exhausted or mail me the link on my email address gogri.parin@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## chakri4all

Plz send it to my email allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## rmrns

Can you post the material again

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou sir for your great effort to help all the forum member. Can some one please share with forum members again as the link is not working right now.

----------


## mhrizadi

reupload pls.

----------


## Chad2009

the link has been removed pleade reuploading

See More: Catalytic  Reforming - Training Material

----------


## lawal

pls can u reload this material again

----------


## eagle_one

please can somebody re upload this file??

----------


## ghulamrasool

kindly mail this content to
nasreenakhtari@yahoo.com

----------


## ghulamrasool

working link do reply
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amanto

thank you & kind regards

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks for the original uploader and to Ghulam

----------


## mkhurram79

once again excellent job, thanks sasi

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Forum members I am looking for the following EEMUA documents please share if anybody is having them
 207 Double concrete tanks for liquefied gas  guide to design, construction and operation
 183 Guide for the Prevention of Bottom Leakage from Vertical, Cylindrical, Steel Storage Tanks.
 180 Frangible Roof Joints for Fixed Roof Storage Tanks: Guide for Designers and Users
 159 Users' Guide to the Inspection, Maintenance and Repair of Above ground Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks
 154 Guidance to Owners on Demolition of Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks and Storage Spheres
 147 Recommendations for the Design and Construction of Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage Tanks 

I am need of these documents urgently, Kindly share, Thanks in advance.

I am holding some of the EEMUA documents which I wish to share find the link to the folder : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you very much

----------


## peddinti1967

thank you for uploading EEMUA

----------


## cesaadi

jzakAllah that was great

----------


## andre_swai

many thanks! any other training stuff related with refinery?


for 



> Hi all
> 
> I wish to share another one more in my *Training Material Series*
> 
> * Catalytic Reforming - Training Material*
> 
> 
> It covers
> 
> ...



See More: Catalytic  Reforming - Training Material

----------


## fadiragb

salam alikom 
i coudn't get this book , so i need help , please 
my mail : fadiragb@gmail.com

----------


## Neke

sorry this link is dead does any one have a functional link

----------


## peddinti1967

thank you

----------


## prodesm

please reupolad the file

----------


## bizkitgto

Can someone re-upload the file?

----------


## ghulamrasool

> Can someone re-upload the file?



i will try to find and upload by next week

----------


## balajipetchem

kindly upload it again
The link is dead.
Thanks

----------


## irian1

Please upload.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## sreejanaidu

sorry this link is dead does any one have a functional linkor can you send it in my mail id :naidu_ys@hahoo.co.in
thankx in advance

----------

